# Bought this lovely shell, unsure of pants



## atr3yu (Feb 15, 2012)

ones that fit....


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

You are aware that the Burton web site has a feature that will let you match up and compare your outerwear choices, colors, styles etc,.. Right?

Here it is;
Burton Snowboards | Outfitter


----------



## onthefence (Dec 16, 2010)

briton.gnar said:


> If you have any suggestions on pants color let me know! the jacket is here
> 
> --> Men's Flint Snowboard Jacket | Burton Snowboards


This is easy... black, tan/khaki, or brown pants will all work fine. A dark green might look really nice too. Basically any dark, earthy-looking tone.


----------

